# Money transfer



## Grrr (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, 

So I'm living in San Francisco (Go Giants  ) and my parants want to send me some money for xmas, I've tried to put them off but they're quite insistant.

So whats the best way to go about this so as to get the best exchange rate etc. I had a look at XE but I don't really know how it works. Do my parants need to register or do I, or do we both and where does the money go, my bank account?

I have a bank account with Chase over here and with Abbey or is it Santander now over in the UK.

Any advise would be great, my parants are not the most computer savey so it would need to be relativly easy, my sister lives in Oz and they've sent her a money telegram which she then retrieves from her local post office, would that work?

Thanks in advance
Andrew


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Their bank can wire the money to your US account. Fees are applicable at both ends:>( If you do not need the funds why not have them paid to your UK account?


----------



## EximCars (Jan 12, 2010)

Wire fees vary by banks, you should check with Chase to make sure that you know the costs involved.

I usually see $10 taken off on my end and some % of the total amount sent, usually less than 1%. But the people sending me money have had anything from $40 on their end to 5% of the total amount.


----------



## Grrr (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I guess the easiest way is to put the cash in my UK account then I can access it from an ATM. 
I don't know how much they want to send and I don't really want ask. I'm hoping it's just a small amount. 
It's gonna cost no matter which route they take, it either costs at the bank + a % of the total or it'll cost at the ATM each time I take some out.

Thanks again.
Andrew


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Grrr said:


> Thanks for the input, I guess the easiest way is to put the cash in my UK account then I can access it from an ATM.
> I don't know how much they want to send and I don't really want ask. I'm hoping it's just a small amount.
> It's gonna cost no matter which route they take, it either costs at the bank + a % of the total or it'll cost at the ATM each time I take some out.
> 
> ...


Spend it when you are in the UK or use it to regift. Get your folks dinner at a nice restaurant or a real Christmas tree.


----------



## Els (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone know about Lloyds TSB International account (account in both dollars and pounds) for matters like this?


----------



## Grrr (Dec 5, 2009)

Well when I first came over I looked into it and the Abbey had such an account but you had to have something like £50k to open it so that was the end of that.

Andrew


----------

